# Feature Transfer Error



## blackpearl75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Whenever I try to install "CorelDRAW GraphicsSuite X3" it pops up following window Feature Transfer Error which says:

FEATURE TRANSFER ERROR
Feature: DefualtFeature
Component:
File:
Error: Catastrophic failure

My other software 'Setups' are also giving "Feature Transfer Error"

Any idea what is the Issue? Thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

If u r not logged in as administrator, login as admin and then try again.


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thnx for Prompt reply...
i have created a user account for myself and given it administrative rights..But after ur reply i tried logging in as Adminstrative ..but the problem persists...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

"FEATURE TRANSFER ERROR
Feature: DefualtFeature
Component:
File:
Error: *Catastrophic failure*"

are there this kind of error., or is it coz of a virus/spyware...

@blackpearl75 which AV are you using. 

& ONLY if you're sure there's no virus/spyware on ur system then try installing the s/w with the AV disabled.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Most probably the installation file is corrupt.I have had some of this.


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yess..s18000rpm..i have also come across this prob. for the 1st time...this is not due to virus/spyware...as i have re-install my winXp Sp2(i've used the SAME CD i generally use to install windows) and i'm trying to install CorelDRAW GraphicsSuite X3 (& other software setups) on fresh install of windows...i use Clamwin and Kaspersky Avtivirus+ Ad-Aawre SE Pro...i've checked my HDD with chkdsk also...i am sure that the prob. is Not related to Hardware.
Thnx 4 the reply..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2007)

update XP (maybe the problm is with "windows installer")


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

see this *www.smartcomputing.com/techsupport/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=27366


----------



## shantanu (Feb 16, 2007)

many times windows installer is out of date and it is unable to provide the proper installation guidelines to the program. so UPDATE your windows

www.update.microsoft.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> see this *www.smartcomputing.com/techsupport/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=27366


 nice find dude


ok changed it

here Chocolate
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/8664/chocolatak2.gif
& Wine bottle, very rare one, costs Billions of Dollars
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/170/jandbyn9.gif


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> see this *www.smartcomputing.com/techsupport/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=27366



indeed...nice link ..u guys certainly deserve to party COZ u are devoting ur valuable time for other's problems...i'll give a try to it...& if my problem is solved..i'll throw party for u guys(if u r in delhi )
thnx...


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey "s18000rpm".....plzzz dont take the thread in other direction...first plzzz let's solve the issue of  "Feature Transfer Error"...we will celebrate after that..
thank you..
Regards..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

^^dude you got all the solutions,now its up to you to solve the problem
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude did you drink the Whole Wine bottle now itself.


Lol...I never said a damn thing


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nope..the issue is NOT solved..despite solution provided by some of the best "masters" on this community...corel setup issue remains as it is...here is another "FEATURE TRANSFER ERROR - no.2" screenshot with ANOTHER Program (Luxology Modo- for 3D)...Guess my windows is Gone  
Just one ques. - Does it corrupt my "Setup" Files Too..????
Regards
& Thnx for putting in your valuabale Time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2007)

so have you updated the Windows XP???


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so have you updated the Windows XP???



Hi!! Update windows to what ?? i'm already using winXP Sp2. Hope "NTFS" or "FAT32" file system has nothing to do in this? Prior to re-install, i was on FAT32 But now i'm on NTFS..does it need to be considered ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

^^Repair your windows installation.You will lose nothing


----------



## blackpearl75 (Feb 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Repair your windows installation.You will lose nothing



i heard there are _specific commands_ to repair windows in 'R' = repair mode..i guess this is what i have to do ..run setup and at options screen Press 'R' for repair..then what ....??? i am clueless
Regards..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

no dont press R ,instead choose to install xp.It will automatically detect the existing installation and give 2 options.
1.install a fresh copy
2.Repair the existing installation

choose repair


----------

